# About a month left....what now?



## owiewave (Feb 28, 2011)

The first part of the year, I made myself a study schedule, and outlined what I would do to prepare for the PE exam. I basically gave myself two weeks to do each subject, and left a month at the end pretty “open” for last minute review. I’ve been through the “breadth” section of the 6 minute solutions for all disciplines, and did the majority of the depth problems for my module (environmental/water resources). I put a binder together with some example problems that I had difficulty with throughout my studying. I plan to take the NCEES practice exam next week, and see how I do, and see if I need to reorganize my notes or solve more practice problems in a specific area. How does everybody else plan to spend this last month of studying? Continued practice problems? Sample tests? Or better yet, for those who have already passed, what did you find worked the best on your home stretch?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2011)

more problems, more problems, more problems. Anything to keep you in the mindset of answering problems.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Feb 28, 2011)

I am just going to keep going through problems.


----------



## milwaukee-geotech (Mar 1, 2011)

I have worked through the breadth sections to a certain comfort level and plan to hit the afternoon (geotech) hard by going back through old textbooks chapter by chapter and then 6 min solutions and practice exams over the next 3 to 4 weeks with the last week a refresher on the breadth section so I don't become to stale in the other areas.


----------

